#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2000 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2000 Solved Paper of PRELIMS

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Please find the IIT-JEE 2000 Prelims solved question paper attached.

Cheers!





  Similar Threads: IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2001 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2001 Solved Paper of PRELIMS GATE CSE previous years subject wise(from 2000-2014) solved paper DCE-CEE 2000 Solved Paper/ Previous Years DCE-CEE Paper IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2005 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2005 Solved Paper of PRELIMS IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2002 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2002 Solved Paper of PRELIMS

----------


## ajaytrip

great effort done in replacing tag with fadoo engineering

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> copied from xxxxx-snip-xxxxx . great effort done in replacing xxxx  tag with fadoo engineering . copyright issue


Copied!! YOU have to be kidding...IIT Previous year papers are publically available. And they are not copyrighted...!!!

----------


## shrikant rawat

iit  jee notification releases

----------


## kt1996

There should be a difference between 'solved' and actually complete solutions available, wild goose chase searching for complete solutions on the net..... anyway thnx though of no use....

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

thank you faadoo engineer for sharing. ​.................................................................

----------

